# mount: /dev/md1: No such file or directory



## ziomario (Jul 12, 2021)

Hello.

What I would like to do is to increase the internal space of the qcow2 file below (where there are 3 partitions : GPT ; root UFS and swap,checked in Linux). This is what I tried :


```
mdconfig -a -t vnode -f FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-arm64-aarch64.qcow2
md1

mkdir -p /mnt/md1

mount -t ufs /dev/md1 /mnt/md1

mount: /dev/md1: No such file or directory
```

do u know why I get this error ? This error does not tell the truth since under /dev I see the device md1.

This is my second try,the first one failed because I used qemu-nbd that it seems not supported on freebsd. U can give a look at this post :









						qemu-nbd: Kernel /dev/nbdN support not available
					

Hello. I'm trying to emulate FreeBSD for arm64 on my Jetson nano (arm64) using qemu and kvm. This is the script that I'm using :  tunctl -t tap0 ifconfig tap0 up brctl addif virbr0 tap0  /opt/qemu-5.2.0/build/aarch64-softmmu/./qemu-system-aarch64 -m 2048M -cpu cortex-a57 -M virt --enable-kvm \...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 12, 2021)

I think the qcow format is different from a "raw" format. To mount you need a "raw" image format.
For qemu that is "-drive format=raw"


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2021)

ziomario said:


> do u know why I get this error ?


Yes, you're trying to mount the entire disk instead of the UFS partition that's on a disk. See `gpart show md1`. QCOW2 is also not a "raw" disk image, so you can't just mount it like that. There are a bunch of headers and other metadata that's on an image format like QCOW2.


----------



## ziomario (Jul 12, 2021)

# gpart show md1

gpart: No such geom: md1.

does it work if I do the conversion between qcow2 and raw ? with this command :

qemu-img convert FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-arm64-aarch64.qcow2 FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-arm64-aarch64.raw

it says : 

qemu-img: warning: Failed to unlock byte 100


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 12, 2021)

Maybe there is a write lock open on the file. In that case you can just reboot, don't start the virtual-machine and try to convert.


----------

